# EPs and shit



## Namba (Oct 29, 2012)

http://namba.bandcamp.com/album/all-at-once-ep

I opened a bandcamp recently and composed a three-track EP that was recorded live in its entirety along with an old cover of a song. I know it's not the greatest or most polished thing in the world, but I'm aiming for something different than what I've done before, so a little feedback would be very nice. Thanks!


----------



## Demensa (Oct 30, 2012)

I will listen soon! And I'll come back to edit my post and add my thoughts.

EDIT: I enjoyed the EP. I liked the simplicity of it, and for it being recorded in it's entirety live, the quality wasn't bad at all!
I'm not sure, but I noticed that in "For the Birds", your pitch isn't quite perfect, although it works as a stylistic effect anyways.
Anyways, I definitely enjoyed listening and keep me updated if you intend to release more!


----------



## Namba (Dec 4, 2012)

Demensa said:


> I will listen soon! And I'll come back to edit my post and add my thoughts.
> 
> EDIT: I enjoyed the EP. I liked the simplicity of it, and for it being recorded in it's entirety live, the quality wasn't bad at all!
> I'm not sure, but I noticed that in "For the Birds", your pitch isn't quite perfect, although it works as a stylistic effect anyways.
> Anyways, I definitely enjoyed listening and keep me updated if you intend to release more!



Thanks for the feedback! I'm recording my next EP digitally at a friend's house, and I have to say it's the best I've ever sounded in a recording. So yeah, more to come. After that I may record an entire album. It just depends on how far I feel like taking this thing. As far as pitch, since it was live I was like "it is what it is." Never again. It still makes me cringe to listen to it but there it shall stay.


----------



## Demensa (Dec 5, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I'm recording my next EP digitally at a friend's house, and I have to say it's the best I've ever sounded in a recording. So yeah, more to come. After that I may record an entire album. It just depends on how far I feel like taking this thing. As far as pitch, since it was live I was like "it is what it is." Never again. It still makes me cringe to listen to it but there it shall stay.



EXCITED! I'd love to see an album!


----------

